

Dynamic target tracking camera system - tsenkov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5YQVvW-hQ

======
Zenst
Very impressive in action in the video. My first thoughts are that this could
make some sport games look like there video game conterpart in motion tracking
of the ball in play. My second thought is the mirror system they use could be
used to equaly send a laser onto the ball enaberling lesser/cheaper systems to
track it.

Now whilst I'm sure many are thinking my games console does this, in part it
does in the tracking, though you wont see the camera tracking as fast, ever.

One last thought is that such tracking mirror systems would be obselete with
the Nokia large CCD appraoch with a fish eye lens and reduced down resolution,
which due to the pixel density would still be as good, albeit a cheaper system
with a lot less mechinical overhead and expense.

